# Quality of Hoffman 292 calk vs Wesco timber?



## JPVelasJr (Dec 5, 2016)

I may pull the plug & buy a pair of calk boots. 
Do you think the Hoffman's are good quality since the price is about 2/3 the cost of Wesco?


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 5, 2016)

Have a pair of Hoffman's Vibram soled boots, can't remember the style smoke chaser or sumthin. Mostlywear em in the machine shop, but use em when I'm mostly running equipment or if I need to climb a tree, since my Calks have a bunch of extra nails where the spurs ride. Or if I know I won't be walking logs all day...

Had Hoffman resole my old Vibergs calks 3-4 years ago, them boots are now retired but the soles are still in good shape, rest of the boots are probably 30 years old, and never fit right anyway (I got em in through some horse trading)

Very good boot, heavier then a wesco, but damned good quality.

Wescos are pretty good too...

If I had to do it again, I will probably get another pair if custom fitted boots though, I like the hoffman stuff, but I got different sized and one smashed foot... so the Nick's calks i got are pretty damned nice, Once they get on and laced up its almost like they aren't even there... Sometimes I drive home with em on, just cause...

Only problem with the plan of getting custom vibram soled boots is that the Hoffmans need to wear out first, or get close enough to justify ordering... but I'm not sure that's going to happen anytime soon and dropping $600 on another pair of boots might get me sleeping in the crummy.


----------



## madhatte (Dec 5, 2016)

Nick's are probably the best bang for the buck these days, followed by Hoffmans. You can spend more, but why?


----------



## JPVelasJr (Dec 5, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> Have a pair of Hoffman's Vibram soled boots, can't remember the style smoke chaser or sumthin. Mostlywear em in the machine shop, but use em when I'm mostly running equipment or if I need to climb a tree, since my Calks have a bunch of extra nails where the spurs ride. Or if I know I won't be walking logs all day...
> 
> Had Hoffman resole my old Vibergs calks 3-4 years ago, them boots are now retired but the soles are still in good shape, rest of the boots are probably 30 years old, and never fit right anyway (I got em in through some horse trading)
> 
> ...



nest question, I was reading some older post by slowp & discovered that they come in sizes. Are they a standard thread? or proprietery to each maker? or is it thre length of the spike that is numbered?


----------



## JPVelasJr (Dec 5, 2016)

madhatte said:


> Nick's are probably the best bang for the buck these days, followed by Hoffmans. You can spend more, but why?



My thinking exactly,.


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 5, 2016)

JPVelasJr said:


> nest question, I was reading some older post by slowp & discovered that they come in sizes. Are they a standard thread? or proprietery to each maker? or is it thre length of the spike that is numbered?



Pretty much every one uses Champ Loggers, since all they are doing is using golf shoe sockets and modifying them to fit on a heavy boot.

Except Wesco... they are special... Though I'm pretty sure its a 1/4-28 thread on the Wescos but the head is different, so I've been less then stoked about trying them on a Champ style sole.

The Spikes themselves come in a couple different sizes, but I'll be damned if you can find more then 2 anywhere retail wise, standard and redwood are about all anyone carries. 

On a related note, I was talking to the folks at Oliver and Hammer they always order their calks from Champ, and sometimes they say Hoffman, Viberg, Nicks, or Champ, which tells me someone hasn't been checking the bins at the factory


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 5, 2016)

On a different related note...

The Phillips "tool steel" versions are ****ing junk, unless you take the time to harden them, in which case you might as well just get Champs.

Tool steel isn't necessarily hard, or abrasion resistant, it can be hard, it can be abrasion resistant, but you have to heat treat it first... Tool steel is meant to be easily worked, and then easily hardened, though depending on the type and grade it could just get tough all the way to hard and brittle. 

Tool steel was meant for making dies and what not, not traction devices for dumb loggers...

Now if I guy where to get some plow steel sae 1080 through 1095, and harden it... then you would have some tough ass calks, which I had thought hard and long on doing, but champ stepped up their quality again so now we can get factory calks at a decent price.

Or you could get the ceremet (ceramic/carbide) calks and basically have dull nails that never wear out. and cost 3 times as much.


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 5, 2016)

Nicks took some time to get by the way... like 6-7 months... Though I hear they moved in that time and are speeding things up.

Wesco's take time too, not as much, but still several weeks.

Hoffman since they don't do custom boots, will ship next day or within the week. The resole took like 3 weeks maybe a little less.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 5, 2016)

OP...if you have a choice of which length spike to get, regular or long, get the regular.
The long spikes, redwood spikes they're sometimes called, are useful only if you're walking logs with super thick and stringy bark like cedar or...duh...redwood.
The long spikes tend to collect debris, the debris builds up, and you'll spend a lot of time cleaning the junk off of them.
The regular spikes will last quite a while if you don't walk on pavement or gravel. Wear the new boots for a day and then check the spikes for tightness. Check them every week after that.
Also, I've found that theres about a two week period when the spikes are exactly the right length. Before that, they're too long and snag on everything. After that, they're starting to get too short and you lose traction. Or maybe I'm just too picky.

And, for what it's worth, I've had good luck with Wesco.


----------



## madhatte (Dec 5, 2016)

Gologit said:


> Also, I've found that theres about a two week period when the spikes are exactly the right length. Before that, they're too long and snag on everything. After that, they're starting to get too short and you lose traction. Or maybe I'm just too picky..



Nope, not too picky, you are exactly right.


----------



## bitzer (Dec 6, 2016)

Hoffman's are a good boot. I've been wearing their winter corks for 5 years now and I bought a pair of their leather corks last spring. I did not wear them out in one season like I had worn out a pair of whites and all of my red dawgs. I don't remember the model. I think hey were the most expensive ones they make. I'm building up to wescos eventually. Prior to my Logging days i had never spend more then 100 bucks on a pair of boots so 4-5-600 dollars stings a little. But you do get what you pay for.


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 6, 2016)

bitzer said:


> Hoffman's are a good boot. I've been wearing their winter corks for 5 years now and I bought a pair of their leather corks last spring. I did not wear them out in one season like I had worn out a pair of whites and all of my red dawgs. I don't remember the model. I think hey were the most expensive ones they make. I'm building up to wescos eventually. Prior to my Logging days i had never spend more then 100 bucks on a pair of boots so 4-5-600 dollars stings a little. But you do get what you pay for.



Do it! its totally worth it


----------



## JPVelasJr (Dec 6, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> Or you could get the ceremet (ceramic/carbide) calks and basically have dull nails that never wear out. and cost 3 times as much.



Where I live we never heard of calk boots. The Amish wear a flat sole Red Wing #953 & laugh that I wear (for now) a Red Wing #2218. The Cer-Mec sounds like a decent compromise. I printed the photo of a pair and they laughed me out of the woods today.


----------



## JPVelasJr (Dec 6, 2016)

I did get some snitz pies though...


----------



## bitzer (Dec 6, 2016)

Flat sole shoes in the woods are bad for your back as well as traction. Once you cut in Cork boots I promise you will never want to cut in regular sole boots again. On any day when conditions are less then ideal you will walk with confidence.


----------



## bitzer (Dec 6, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> Do it! its totally worth it


I'm hoping it's going to be a few years but I will try em believe me.


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 6, 2016)

JPVelasJr said:


> Where I live we never heard of calk boots. The Amish wear a flat sole Red Wing #953 & laugh that I wear (for now) a Red Wing #2218. The Cer-Mec sounds like a decent compromise. I printed the photo of a pair and they laughed me out of the woods today.


Calks will let you laugh them out of the woods


----------



## JPVelasJr (Dec 9, 2016)

bitzer said:


> Flat sole shoes in the woods are bad for your back as well as traction. Once you cut in Cork boots I promise you will never want to cut in regular sole boots again. On any day when conditions are less then ideal you will walk with confidence.



This group has a rule about having a 1/4" heel. I guess that's why they chose that model.


----------



## JPVelasJr (Dec 9, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> Calks will let you laugh them out of the woods




as long as I also get a snitz pie or a whoopie or a hi-lo. oh man now I'm hungry and it's YOUR fault.


----------



## bnmc98 (Dec 10, 2016)

I have two pair of Hoffman Pacs, calk and regular. Had them for about 4 years. Good quality, I keep my stuff oiled well too. I need a pair of new summer boots and am going to try a pair of Hoffmans for that as well. I currently have a pair of Nicks and am not afraid to go to Hoffmans if that tells you something.


----------



## bitzer (Dec 10, 2016)

I bought the "Leather" corks from Hoffman last spring and they wore really well I was happy with them. The number was 292c. They were 300 and some change. Some of the cheaper ones do not look as serious but I've never seen them so. I just assume I will wreck anything I use so go heavy duty.


----------



## bnmc98 (Dec 10, 2016)

Did you order them online, or get them at a store?
Basically were you able to try them on?
what I'm trying to figure out is if the sizes run true cuz unless I want to drive to Kellog ID I have to get them online.


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 10, 2016)

Mine where pretty good, i just got stupid and tried to split the differance, so the left is a little short.

Maybe add a half size or so


----------



## bnmc98 (Dec 10, 2016)

I know I ordered my pacs true to size and they should have been a size bigger for me.
Why just the left?


----------



## troutbum (Dec 10, 2016)

I feel like my leather hoffmans are a wee big. but can't decide if they run big enough togo a 1/2 size down. Great boots, got a good season out of em, gonna get them resoled and hopefully get a couple more years of service! I'm getting a pair of pacs for myself for xmas


----------



## bnmc98 (Dec 11, 2016)

Um, no offence, but you look like a traitor with your White's avatar


----------



## troutbum (Dec 11, 2016)

You can say that I guess. i wish could have gotten whites again...but the hoffman closeout section is pretty nice


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 11, 2016)

bnmc98 said:


> I know I ordered my pacs true to size and they should have been a size bigger for me.
> Why just the left?



right is an 11d, left is a 12.5ee the left got smooshed a few years ago... don't break bones, especially leg bones.

Think I ****ed up and ordered 11.5's should have gone with 12's

The right fits pretty good though. 

I wear the Hoffman's probably more then I wear then Nick's cause the Nicks are calks, and therefore not really an all terrain boot, granted I've been wearing them more and more into hardware stores, gas stations, cafe's, fast food joints, parts stores... nearly everywhere but in the house  if I where single, honestly I'd wear em in the house too...


----------



## bitzer (Dec 11, 2016)

bnmc98 said:


> Did you order them online, or get them at a store?
> Basically were you able to try them on?
> what I'm trying to figure out is if the sizes run true cuz unless I want to drive to Kellog ID I have to get them online.


No stores here. I called them. Had them rush the order for an extra 25 bucks and they were made up that morning and shipped that afternoon. The leather are true to size. Some of the pacs run small and they usually specify. I'd call em.


----------



## bitzer (Dec 11, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> right is an 11d, left is a 12.5ee the left got smooshed a few years ago... don't break bones, especially leg bones.
> 
> Think I ****ed up and ordered 11.5's should have gone with 12's
> 
> ...


Yep me too. The only problem is you are swapping spikes every couple of months or so. And watch tile floors like in gas stations or really smooth concrete like grocery stores! You will land on you ass if you take big steps and everyone will think you're drunk or something!


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 11, 2016)

Soft concrete or grout gives superp traction with the calks on, makes it pretty easy to track a man though


----------



## big hank (Dec 12, 2016)

I use those cer mec caulks in my Hoffmans. They have a little tungsten ball in the ends. They last a hell of a lot longer than regular caulks. Double the price of regular caulks though..


----------



## madhatte (Dec 12, 2016)

It's not just a ball, it's a core. As the steel wears down around it, the tungsten core stays narrow like the original point and acts like it's much sharper than it really is. It's a pretty clever design.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Dec 28, 2016)

http://www.hoffmanboots.com/category.aspx?categoryID=13


----------



## Westboastfaller (Dec 28, 2016)

Thinsulate Timber 2, Thinsulate pro series, or felt pack Caulk "half 'n' half's. Old timers here run them year round with the thinsulate liner in.

link above^^^^ you can't beat $200. I have been meaning to grab a pair or two


----------



## bitzer (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm currently running the pro series. I ran the timber 2s for five winters. Good boots. 

Sounds like some sweaty stinky feet for at least half the year.


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 28, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> Thinsulate Timber 2, Thinsulate pro series, or felt pack Caulk "half 'n' half's. Old timers here run them year round with the thinsulate liner in.
> 
> link above^^^^ you can't beat $200. I have been meaning to grab a pair or two



Ya know if you bc guys would actually do some work instead of gnawing on one "giant" tree all day, ya might actually stay warm and not need all this thinsulate, and wool feeler lined stuff...

Just sayin...


----------



## troutbum (Dec 28, 2016)

I just order the steel toe with 400g thinsulate in 14" and an extra set of liners. Should be shipping out any day now!!! 

Probably should have gotten a set of the 200g liners too for the warmer days, and to wear on those sloppy mud season days.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Dec 29, 2016)

bitzer said:


> I'm currently running the pro series. I ran the timber 2s for five winters. Good boots.
> 
> Sounds like some sweaty stinky feet for at least half the year.


 Sounds like great boots. Thnx. Looking forward to a pair.

Sweaty stinky
COMFORTABLE feet. If its good enough for guys that have cut west coast for 40 yrs then I tend to want to do more of what I see. I used the neoprene liner in my Vibram half'n' half's with thick socks. If it doesn't hurt when you walk then the rest I don't think about. It's an uncomfortable job. The natural mitigater been devotion of task of course.


----------



## JPVelasJr (Jun 16, 2017)

I don't know if this is normal but the regular calks lasted me about 5 weeks. The Cermec calks are still good. I got the 12" 292C. they're a bit heavy & took 2 days to break in but they're good boots.

A friend gave me a pair of Wesco's (Jobmaster) since his girl lost her toes in A-stan and we had the same size foot. They are probably going to last me 100 years they are that overbuilt.


----------



## JPVelasJr (Jun 16, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> Calks will let you laugh them out of the woods




yep that IS true. but now 1 of the pretty Amish ladies I try to flirt with won't let me on her porch.


----------

